# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Como Fotograr os nossos Aquários - Curso online, Parte I - Dani Reef

## Ricardo Pinto

Curso de Fotografia online pelo blogger italiano Danilo Ronchi, um expert em fotografia e aquários.



How to Take Picture of our Aquarium - Photography Course - Part I


Espero que seja útil

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Ricardo

Excelente tópico, e concerteza que irá ajudar muitos membros a fotografar os seus aquários, haja máquinas  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Sem dúvida umas belas dicas.

 Com certeza nem todos podemos ter  aquelo conjunto de objetivas, mas isso ja é outra historia.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi,

Excelente link!!

----------


## Cesar Soares

Muito bom mesmo!

Sempre em cima do acontecimento  :SbOk2:

----------


## António P Sousa

Excelente 5***** :yb677: 

Cumps.
Sousa

----------

